# Scolopendra subspinipes "Chinese stripe leg"



## danread (Aug 15, 2005)

Just a few pics that i took today. This is defintiely one of my favorite pedes, they look fantastic. I just hope the captive born pedes breed as well as the initial shipment of wild caught pedes, it seemed that everyone that had one of these last year had them lay eggs.


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 15, 2005)

Just exactly how many morphs of S.s are there?  btw that thing does look pretty sweet.


----------



## chris73 (Aug 15, 2005)

Holy macaroni! Where can I get one of those bad boys! Outstanding shots DanRead!


----------



## Vincent (Aug 15, 2005)

great pics  :clap:


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 15, 2005)

I ..I...        
I really need one of thoese!


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Aug 16, 2005)

J Morningstar said:
			
		

> I ..I...
> I really need one of thoese!


I'll second that, If only I could find some in Canada


----------



## Steven (Aug 16, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> Just a few pics that i took today. This is defintiely one of my favorite pedes, they look fantastic.


i specially like this picture !!! simply amazing  :clap:

they are on my top of favourite-scolopendrids too,...
awsome coloration !  


(really hope my females are gonna give me presents this fall again  )


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 16, 2005)

That is one clean looking centipede!  Nice pictures.


----------



## iambbcat (Aug 16, 2005)

*beautiful one*

I bought one in a shanghai pet store .

It ate 3 crickets and two pieces of fish meat .


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi,

really fantastic pictures - looking like a Panzer !!!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 16, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> i specially like this picture !!!


Me too. Nice angle, and the black edge ( like incubu5 pictures) give the final hit ( I thinking copy this method...). 

Feel yourselve a lucky man for owning this black beautiful jewel. Nice pede, and nice pics.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 16, 2005)

oh wow , im in love with the last pic too, the angle is amazing


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 16, 2005)

Very Nice Pede and Detailed pics!     :drool:   :worship:


----------



## danread (Aug 17, 2005)

Just one more pic to add. Ever since seeing that picture of an _S. alternans_ on a leaf i wanted to try and get some photos of my pedes in a similar setup. It isn't easy. As anyone who has a pede knows, pedes usually aren't happy unless they are resting against an 'edge' or hiding their head, so getting a pede to stay still on an open leaf is hard work. This one just wanted to get under the leaf instead of resting on top    Anyhow, here's one of the photos that came out ok, i'll try and see if i can get some more tomorrow.







Cheers,


----------

